

Italy to China in driverless vehicles  - mattsouth
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_ITALY_DRIVERLESS_ODYSSEY

======
GiraffeNecktie
A link that works:
[http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100720/ap_on_hi_te/eu_italy_dri...](http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100720/ap_on_hi_te/eu_italy_driverless_odyssey)

~~~
mattsouth
oops, my intended link was
[http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_ITALY_DRIVERLESS_O...](http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_ITALY_DRIVERLESS_ODYSSEY?SITE=FLPEJ&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT)

